
Microsoft bounty for worm creator - epi0Bauqu
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7887577.stm
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=479699>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=479709>

